# Dogs With One Syllable Names-- Harder to Train?



## kwhit

I've heard this, too. Personally, I've never had any issues with one syllable names. I think that some just don't give dogs enough credit.


----------



## Dallas Gold

kwhit said:


> I've never had any issues with one syllable names. I think that some just don't give dogs enough credit.


I know! She had some other strange ideas about training that I just let go in one ear and out the other ear because it sounded so ridiculous.


----------



## BriGuy

I don't think dogs are sitting there counting syllables - besides, I use some multisyllabic sounding commands like "Let's go". I _have_ heard that dogs can hear names that end in a "y" sound better because of the higher inflection at the end. I wonder if anyone has studied this.


----------



## Megora

I've heard of that theory.... it's about the same type as naming your dog something with an EEE at the end, because they can hear it better. 

In practical terms though - the 2 syllable names are helpful when you are in the ring and you can say the dog's name + one command. The longer name = better chance of the dog hearing the command. 

The flipside of that is if you have a dog who anticipates commands, you would either shorten the name as much as possible, or drop the name completely. 

I will add an EEE at the end of Jacks name if I sense he's not completely paying complete attention.


----------



## vcm5

Haha, tell that to the trainers I work with! The main trainer I go to has a dog named Fly, and the other trainer has Fly's brother, Jazz. It seems to be working for them just fine!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

For all I know Tayla thinks her name is "No Bite". I think there are lots of one syllable names like Jake, Bear, Max, etc. that probably do not think their names sounds like Sit or Stay.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My husband I were joking we should name our next dog "Uh oh"-- can you imagine-- "No Uh Oh", "Sit Uh oh", "Oh No, Uh Oh"!


----------



## Loisiana

I prefer one syllable names. Even my dogs that have names that are more than one syllable get their names reduced in training. Conner is Con, Annabel is Bel, etc. I want the emphasis on the command, not the name. Just hanging around the house I will call them by their full names.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Reece is way more trained than Tucker.

Maybe it's more about who did the training though. 

There's a bit of confusion now since I've always called Tucker "Woo" since he was like 8 months old, and now my DH is calling Pucci "Pu" so when you're trying to get the puppy to come Tucker comes... LOL.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I call Molly "Mo" and she responds to both, but she will respond more immediately if I call her Molly.


----------



## luvbuzz

:doh::bowrofl:So now I know why Buzz never seems to listen


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I've heard that 2 syls are better because the first one gets their attention and the second one confirms their attention.

I know I've told this story before. When I was a kid a neighboring family got a puppy. With 6 kids in the family, they couldn't agree on a name. While they were fighting over names, they called the puppy "Here, girl". That ended up being her name...that's what she learned. 

I don't think it matters much. I think they come to the voice, first and foremost.


----------



## MikaTallulah

BriGuy said:


> I don't think dogs are sitting there counting syllables - besides, I use some multisyllabic sounding commands like "Let's go". I _have_ heard that dogs can hear names that end in a "y" sound better because of the higher inflection at the end. I wonder if anyone has studied this.


All my dogs' names are 4 letters Yorkies or 5 letters for Golden- All end in "Y"


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Hmm, maybe I should start calling Jess by his real name (Jesse).


----------



## Dexter12

I usually call Dexter just Dex and besides his hard-headed teenagedness he has no problems differentiating his name from commands.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Never heard that before.
As a side note when I named Oriana (4 sylables) everyone wanted to know what I was going to call her in training. I said "Oriana" and was told I was "NUTS" because by the time I got the third sylable out she would already be anticipating the command. I stayed true to my word and never shortened it - and NEVER has she anticipated te command while I say her name.  (My wife does refer to her as "Ori" most times though.)


----------



## Dallas Gold

We tend to refer to our dogs by their first initial or the first initial-Dog. So Toby is T or T Dog--I could call him anything and he'd come running to me. 

This discussion was in terms of initial training of a younger puppy. I feel once dogs know their names (and that usually comes quickly if you do it right) they will distinguish a command term from their name. She needs to give puppies more credit.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I've called Vinnie "V" before but I need to be careful. He still need lots of training.


----------



## ashish2903

my dog name is axe and it is Indian street dog i love him very much he is very obedient and follow my order i cannot leave without him .


----------

